

Wikipedia deserves a Nobel Prize - itsallfree
http://opinsy.com/statement/1364/wikipedia-deserves-a-nobel-prize

======
cafard
It deserves the Nobel Peace Prize as thoroughly as Barack Obama, and rather
more than Henry Kissinger or Le Duc Tho. It deserves the Nobel Prize in
Literature as thoroughly as any of a number of writers. (Pardon me for not
supplying the list, but we can all think of two or three, and few lists would
coincide.)

